# nero cover designer



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

I have been trying for weeks to figure out how to work this program.
Can someone take me by the hand and explain and show me how it works.Tks


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Do you have a specific project/thing you want to do that I can help with? Talking you through the whole programme is what the help file is for.
What cover do you want to make? Got the pics you want to use? Know what you want front and back etc?


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply,i was away from home.
I make mp3 cd,s and give them away at a senior home also i may give them to some freinds.
What i do is wright a title or something on the cd and put it into an empty jewel case.
What i would like to do is make only a front label with title and tracks.
Thanks


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

After burning your compilation but before closing the window look on the toolbar at the top. You'll see what looks like a jewel case with a pen writing on it. Click that and the cover designer will open. Next you choose the correct jewel case style. Then all you need to do to get a track list is click the "track list" button on the left side. Go to the workspace and click and drag a square open. (so long as the songs you used have proper ID3 tags all the track information will be automatically filled out inside that square you dragged open)


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Now you've gone and told us you break copywrite laws by giving music away. Gotta keep the site's law abiding image going I'm afraid so I can't help.
Read the above fast


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

DarqueMist thanks for the reply i will try it in the morning.

Tks again.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

Followed your instruction and everything was fine until i tryed to print.
It only print track numbers and artist no title and track lenght.
Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

You may have the properties set to show only that information .... do the titles and track length show up inside the box you created with the track list tool? If they don't then right click on that box, select properties and from there it will let you choose the information you want displayed, ie: title, length, artist, track. If it doesn't show properly after that then chances are that the id3 tags for the songs are incomplete and you will be stuck typing the information in by hand. To do that all you need is to go to the menu at the top, click on data and in the window that opens you can directly edit the information that shows up when you drag open a track list using the track tool. If you're still having problems after that I'm afraid that I'm at a loss to help further. Hope all goes well.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

I think i got it now,its giving me more info than i need but thats ok.
Thank you very much.


----------



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

Does the program only allow you to create a jewel case (cover with track listing) immediately after you burn the disc? If you want to create the jewel case days later, does it work? I cannot get it to work after the fact. Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Going from memory, since I have not done this for a while at home.

Did you save the audio compilation (.NRA file) in Nero Burning ROM after you burned the disk? Did the compilation include the track data? If the answer is "Yes" to both, you should be able to first open the compilation file in Nero Burning ROM. Then click on the Nero Cover Designer icon in the menu bar. That should import the track listing into Cover Designer.

If you have any problems you may want to ask a moderator to split this off from an almost three year old thread and make a new topic.


----------

